# Shearing questions!



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Or maybe that should say, shears question??
lol!
I have been given the official nod and thumbs up to purchase some sheep shears. Now, I have some of the old fashioned hand powered ones. With the addition of 3 alpaca, that just ain't gonna get it!

So - I am looking for advise in buying some nice electric (not too terrible expensive) shears. 
Brands? Places to buy? What to look for if used???

I sorta feel lost on this subject, and looking for to my fiber buddies input!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Dont look at me!
I couldnt find any good shears less than 300 bucks. 
How many animals do you have again?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

My friend has the electric ones and says they hurt her hands from the vibration so she's happier to pay the shearer $100 to do five sheep than do it herself. 

I use the old fashioned ones and can do two or three sheep in a day without too much trouble (and I am a wimp). Just don't shear everyone on one day. 

I doubt you'll find used shears for under $300 ... they are expensive. I'd rather get a few pair of good hand shears, a set of spring loaded scissors and a nice head gate / grooming stand for that money. 

But, I'm odd.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm odd, too. 

Ebay....three pairs hand shears--all serviceable.

12 bucks, including shipping. 


:shrug:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

They have a lot of the electric ones new or used on Ebay, also look on Amazon and your local Craigslist! I saw someone post about carding tools being expensive on here once and watched a nice older wooden carder go by for $12 on ebay. You need to ask these fiber ladies what brand to look for, that would be very helpful and then search for it!

Happy shopping!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

3 alpaca and 3 Shetland sheep.
All a tad on the wild side. :hammer:

My deal with the hand shears is, it kills my back leaning over all that time, I am painfully slow. One a day is all I can get done.
I have knicked my sheep more than once. I just think it may be more economical to do it myself. I will mull over the hand vs electric shears thing some more...but I just don't know if my old back can do it. I only have weekends now to do the shearing. Need to do at least 3 a day when I shear. (and it's coming up fast!)

I have seen the ones on ebay and craigslist. Just wasn't sure about brands. Whats good and whats not.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Look into a grooming stand, the kind they use at sheep shows. It raises the animal up so you are not bending over. The hydraulics on mine are busted, but even the six inches or so that it is up off the ground really helps!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FR good to see your shiny face around here again


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Premier sells really nice shears and their customer service is wonderful. I would maybe consider clippers too, or at least use a 20 tooth comb (less chance of knicking them). Oster Shearmasters are really good too. 

You could always call Premier and ask them what the best option for you is. They're very helpful!


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Shearing stand helps a lot, I can't bend over for that long anymore, even with electric shears. And they're heavy in a woman's hand, hard to grip for very long due to the weight, which doesn't bother the men they're designed for.
Hand shears, sheep up on stand restrained (howsome-ever you have to do that  and take it one sheep per evening....much less expensive for my budget.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> FR good to see your shiny face around here again


Thank you, MW. 


I could spend forever among the fiber enthusiasts, literally and exclusively, but I believe I have fulfilled my general purpose, here.....and, I have arrived at a point that I set out to accomplish, and that is to be able to knit a garment, in the direction that I want it to flow, achieving a look, texture and fit that serves a purpose bordering on elegance (in spite of my heavy knit obsession :yawn.......and all that without a pattern. :whistlin:

It was kinda brought to my attention that all I am doing now is showing off, and though I kinda like doing that with stuff that I've created kinda outtuh thin air, I don't want to offend anyone, hence my extended sabbatical.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You dont want want to offend anyone? 

Really. 

Huh.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Well......not in the fiber forum....... really.

It hurts maw feelin's when I do. :angel:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have my own theory and it is that you havent built your spinnerwith the giant 
flyer yet and you are worried we might ask you about it.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Tattlesqueak. :indif:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FR don't be so SILLY, you silly man. Who (and yes I am asking you to snitch and name names) was or would be offended and call you a show off? This is "my" forum and I say nonsense silly man. Who cares if you're braggin' anyway? We are all guilty of showing off because we are proud of what we have accomplished. Pick anyone of us who has posted a picture and tell us we are not showing off or braggin', I dare you.

So there! You have been missed, if only by me. I like having a few good men around here it keeps us women honest :heh:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I will try not to be so jealous in the future. :sob:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Honest women.

Now there's a new one. :indif:

....and jealous ?, GAM ?

Why, I thought you just thought I was weird, all this time. :huh:


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

We always commissioned older 4-Hers to do our sheep growing up. Maybe you could look into it? The kids get practice fitting animals for show, make a little extra cash, and you get the wool and save your back. It will be cheaper than hiring someone who shears to make money.


----------



## Gritty (Nov 26, 2012)

We just finished two sheep. Found a couple boxes full of "stuff" on cl. In the box were five or six hand shears and two electric. One is an older sunbeam and one is a practically new oster shearmaster. 

The fleeces are not usable (maybe for felting...) but we were anticipating them being pretty hacked. It's also spring clip, which is a vastly different quality than fall. It was not fast---at all. Granted, we should have started in march, but didn't have the machines at that point. 

We don't have a fitting stand yet, but I am looking forward to when we do!! I was basically the stand and my husband was the shearer. We did sit them for belly and legs, but everyone was SO much happier when they were standing. 

Good luck!!! ...and take pictures


----------

